# Jack3d not working



## TheJabroniLifter (May 9, 2012)

Hello, I recently started using jack3d and I started off at 1 scoop my first time. That was the only time it truly worked well for me.... I increased it up to 3 scoops and was not feeling much, even though I had only been using it 2 weeks. Then I took a 10 day break from it and decided to try it again at 3 scoops...still feeling very little, usually nothing. What do I do?


----------



## colochine (May 9, 2012)

Switch to meth.

Or another preworkout.


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (May 9, 2012)

you take the fucking receipt and return it...what do you mean, "what do i dooooo?" really, are you 5?


----------



## TheJabroniLifter (May 9, 2012)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> you take the fucking receipt and return it...what do you mean, "what do i dooooo?" really, are you 5?



youre a fukkin tough kunt arent you. careful with that attitude, itll get you sent to hospital fast in real life

I think I'll just stick to coffe pre workout for the next few weeks, then give Jack3d one last try


----------



## colochine (May 9, 2012)

Yea bro you can never fail with black coffee!


----------



## bdeljoose (May 9, 2012)

I use generic caffeine pills once in awhile when I need  a good kick.


----------



## Diesel618 (May 9, 2012)

1,3 dimethylamylamine builds tolerance pretty rapidly in most people. It does in me at least. Maybe try reserving it for leg day or any body part that needs work. 2-3X/week. and stick to caffeine for the other days. That would be my suggestion.


----------



## nacnac972 (May 9, 2012)

Try DS craze.


----------



## aaronsoccer4 (May 9, 2012)

When jack3d stopped working for me I switched to m5 and I loved it, I never felt immune nor did it lose it's effects, next I'm gonna try D'S Craze everyone says its the cats brown eye


----------



## GreenGiant (May 9, 2012)

BSN NO. EXPLODE 2.0 = wicked'narly


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (May 9, 2012)

mesamorph blows jack3d away


----------



## Arnold (May 9, 2012)

*here is a great pre-workout combo:*


*LeanFuel Extreme*
*Nitro4*

1 cap LeanFuel and 3 tabs Nitro4 30 minutes before you train.


----------



## packers6211 (May 9, 2012)

I honestly thought I might be the only one, but I tried this a year ago and really didn't see anything. I went through several others and found DS Craze to be the best I've taken in years. They only have one flavor but it mixes good and is to me like crack rocks lol. Thinks it's under $35 at Orbit. GL 



TheJabroniLifter said:


> Hello, I recently started using jack3d and I started off at 1 scoop my first time. That was the only time it truly worked well for me.... I increased it up to 3 scoops and was not feeling much, even though I had only been using it 2 weeks. Then I took a 10 day break from it and decided to try it again at 3 scoops...still feeling very little, usually nothing. What do I do?


----------



## aalester85 (May 10, 2012)

Tolerance is built up to these products really quickly, I would stop taking it altogether for a few weeks, then just reserve it for days when you really need the energy.  Wouldn't have TOO much extra caffeine in the meantime, the point is to give your body a break from stimulant so that when you start taking these type of products again, they'll have an effect


----------



## ~RaZr~ (May 10, 2012)

Breaks or "drug holidays" with supplementation of Tyrosine to help clean up the adrenal glands.


----------



## bigbill69 (May 11, 2012)

yes this has happend to me with jack3d also.so i would just switch to a different one you probally want one with more caffeine to give you that kick that ur missing


----------



## therebellion04 (May 17, 2012)

Preworkout drinks generally after a period of time, within the first week even, diminish in effects pretty quickly. Be very careful though, many have dropped dead by taking too much. Jack3d, noexplode, etc. they all use caffeine which compounds in the body. In order to feel the same effects you have to keep increasing the dose. After a month, some cannot feel the effects without taking mass amounts. Black Coffee is great, but keep in mind, your workout is just as important as your ability to sleep!


----------



## packers6211 (May 17, 2012)

Good post brother and big key word you said to much!! If more followed the 1 serving be a lot less problems. Anyway Craze all you need is one scoop. That stuff's like powderd legal crack.


----------



## jwa (May 18, 2012)

Craze is great. You should give that a try. Also, as someone else mentioned, mesomorph is solid as well.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (May 18, 2012)

Doesn't have 1,3 and is still strong as hell? 

Will have to look into it...


----------



## TheJabroniLifter (May 22, 2012)

You guys will probably think I'm retarded, but there were 6 scoops left in my tub of Jack3d, so I took them all for today's workout....


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (May 22, 2012)

TheJabroniLifter said:


> You guys will probably think I'm retarded, but there were 6 scoops left in my tub of Jack3d, so I took them all for today's workout....



well if 1, 2 or 3 didnt work, why not take 6.


----------



## colochine (May 22, 2012)

TheJabroniLifter said:


> You guys will probably think I'm retarded, but there were 6 scoops left in my tub of Jack3d, so I took them all for today's workout....



How was it?


----------



## ~RaZr~ (May 22, 2012)

colochine said:


> How was it?



He's convulsing on the floor as we speak OR is in a manic state and is running around town, screaming that aliens are after him.


----------



## TheJabroniLifter (May 22, 2012)

It felt almost the same as 3 scoops, the only difference was that I felt slightly more tingles... Didn't feel any improved focus, concentration, anything. Either I'm very tolerant to stims, or the Jack3d I bought was fake lol. Anyway it doesn't matter anymore since I don't have any Jack3d left, and I don't plan on purchasing it ever again. Maybe I'll try another PWO.... or most likely I'll just stick with coffee, which gives me a better effect than Jack3d


----------



## colochine (May 22, 2012)

I like black coffee PWO. It's hard to beat.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (May 22, 2012)

Hey Jabroni, how about giving your CNS and adrenal glands a break? Sounds to me like they are shot to shit right now....


----------



## tinyshrek (May 22, 2012)

I hate pre workouts... Total garbage


----------



## OMEGAx (May 22, 2012)

Guys you should try Pump3d  Its at index  ( I am the formulator)


----------



## OMEGAx (May 22, 2012)

index


----------



## OMEGAx (May 22, 2012)

BTW I will give you guys 6 bucks off  lol  ps hope Im not breaking any rules, this is the only time I will mention my stuff here   till we sponsor again


----------

